# Nox Arcana



## Guardian of the Damned (May 16, 2009)




----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

This is a good CD. I own it.


----------



## Guardian of the Damned (May 16, 2009)

LOL Yes Dutchess of darkness turned me on to this


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

This is great. We are looking for a local band to play the score for our haunt that Stacy Bearden is writing for us. I will turn him on to this for some inspiration.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

*Nox Arcana working on new CD for this summer - The Dark Tower*

As to not starting another NA thread, nor meaning to Hijack this one and this isn't an "official" announcement, just seemed like a good spot to add a NA FYI into. 
NA looks like they will be releasing a new CD this summer - "The Dark Tower". Sounds like another awesome CD from Nox !! Can't wait to here some samples


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome group, great music. There is another 'Dark Tower' book coming out to coincide with the new album, as well.


----------

